# Thirsty puppy at night?



## RazorbackGolden (Mar 3, 2010)

Lately Tucker has been whining after a few hours of being silent meaning potty. But lately hes been going to where his water bowl is and drinking a ton of water and then going potty. 

He's been also waking up more, for water and potty breaks every 2 hours, before he was going 4 hours before needing to pee, and he didn't need water.

I don't want to put the water up, because if hes thirsty he will just wait for water, plus I feel thats mean.

He goes to bed between 9-10, out of the crate at 6-7 usually. He doesn't mind his crate now as he knows crate equals treats and goes back in after potty so I know it's not the crate.

Please help.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Is it hot where you live? Is he only drinking this much after he has been crated for a while? Does he have a plastic or a metal/wire crate? If it's a plastic crate, those ones can get pretty warm in the summertime since they're more closed in than the metal ones, so it's possible that he could just be hot. It might be a good idea to try pointing a fan towards his crate to see if that helps. We never kept water in our boys' crates when they were still being crated at night. However, they have free access to water all night since they sleep outside of their crates now and are fully housebroken.


----------



## RazorbackGolden (Mar 3, 2010)

wire but it's covered up otherwise he will whine when he sees us. It is partly uncovered though. The house temp is around 70 at night, so I don't think hes too hot. He only drinks this much water after being in the crate, but hes needing to go the bathroom every 2 hours, unlike about 1-2 weeks ago he was going every 3-4 hours.

I have a over-head fan I can turn on, I don't have a small fan.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

If it's not a heat issue, I would take him to the vet. There are some conditions that present as drinking a lot of water.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Id take him to the vet. Please let us know what they say.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

IS he drinking a lot during the day? Food change? I agree if his pattern is the same during the day - no food change/treat change/chew change...no weather change I'd have him checked.


----------



## RazorbackGolden (Mar 3, 2010)

He drinks the same at night as he does in the day. I'm not worried, and yes it can be very hot here sometimes, some nights he drinks quite a bit, and others not so much.


----------

